# Bear Lights Out valley/draw stop adjustment?



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

Moving the drawstop to the 8 position would increase your valley it would also increase let off and relieve some of the solid back wall feel. That being said you should follow the bow manufacturers reccomendations, I would call Bear technical support and see if they have a problem doing this my guess is they won't. Try getting used to the solid back wall feeling though it will give you the use of your back tension muscles and should make you a more accurate shot.


----------



## holtzer1 (Jan 9, 2008)

i have over 1000 shots through this bow already, i still havent warmed up to the way it feels at full draw. the slightest, and i mean slightest movement from holding like hell against the stop rips my arm forward as the bow tries to fling that arrow. i dont want a ton of valley..i'd feel alright with 1/4-3/8" of give though.


----------



## TAStech (Jul 23, 2010)

Give bear a call from the contact us # on their website. Thats what i would do. ask them about putting the stop at 8 but leaving the 7 module on. It will deffinately increase your valley and as long as you aren't harming the bow.


----------

